# C-section and still looking pregnant



## pure25honey (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently had a c-section and I still look pregnant, (which I knew I would), but I was wondering how long will I look like this?


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 26, 2008)

You'll probably always have a little pouch. I mean they cut your stomach muscles, so because of that it's nearly impossible to get your stomach COMPLETELY back to what it was before your pregnancy. I've seen it done before though... so I have hope too.

When was your c-section? Do you just have a little "pouch"... or do you actually really look pregnant?

I had a c-section a month ago, and everyone tells me how much weight I'm losing, but I don't see it yet. I feel it in my clothes though. I get so disgusted because of my little belly. My stomach was completely flat before my babies. What are you gonna do though, they are so worth it.


----------



## pure25honey (Jun 26, 2008)

I just had the baby last friday and I look WAY pregnant still. I'm sure it's probably too soon to see anything yet but it's so big I'm just worried I'll always look preggo.


----------



## beaglette (Jun 26, 2008)

If it was just last Friday (6 days ago) it is *wayyyy* too early to have your poochy pouch be shrunken significantly.

Don't fret, you'll get smaller. You'll probably always kinda pooch out a bit (maybe not with ab exercises but what do I know? I don't exercise other than chasing my kidlets around!)

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, that is very early...

Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 26, 2008)

Friday??!!!......relax enjoy your baby and heal up. Then worry about getting back in shape. After you get the OK from Doc, work out and I am sure you'll be close to where you were pre-baby.

Congratulations and good luck with your new bundle!!!


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww. You won't always look pregnant. Your body is still healing from surgery and is still swollen. I've had 3 c-sections and have never had my muscles cut. Please take this time to recover properly and then you can resume your exercise regimen when your Dr medically clears you.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2008)

Its barely been a week so you're probably more swollen from the surgery than you are from the baby. but you do have a combination of both so don't feel bad. My mom had two c-sections 1 year and half each and she doesn't have that pouch at all.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to disagree - not all c sections result in a pooch.

One thing I would advise is rubbing and gently pinching the scar - after it has healed - so that the scar tissue doesn't build up. I wish someone had told me to do this because I can still feel a hard ridge of tissue along the inside of the scar - and I had my son 15 years ago.

Don't be hard on yourself because you think you have that pregnant look.

You can't do any serious exercises or sit ups/crunches for at least a month.

Just focus on walking or swimming and your old shape will return.

Congrats on the baby, BTW


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 27, 2008)

It takes time for the swellnig and tihngs to go down .... It will take a lot of work but you can get a nice tummy back. I had a c-section w/ my first and got a great tummy back not as great as before but nothing to complain about haha


----------



## pure25honey (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was always told (from a nurse and a few other people) that they cut your stomach muscles, but I don't know if they really do, or if they did mine. I just assumed once I heard that... I'm too naive.

Carolyn.... that's a great idea about pinching the scar once it has healed.. I'm gonna try that, mine is just healing now. I wonder why they don't tell you to do something like that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was always told (from a nurse and a few other people) that they cut your stomach muscles, but I don't know if they really do, or if they did mine. I just assumed once I heard that... I'm too naive.
Carolyn.... that's a great idea about pinching the scar once it has healed.. I'm gonna try that, mine is just healing now. I wonder why they don't tell you to do something like that. Thanks for sharing!

The OB that did my most recent c-section told me that he separated my muscles rather than cutting them. I have no idea what was done on my previous section as that Dr wasn't as patient friendly. It might be different depeding on the physician though.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 29, 2008)

C-Section or no C-section, you always look swollen and "pregnant" still for at least a week or two or three- depending on how long your body NEEDS to heal!

*don't push yourself though! and don't put yourself on some sort of drastic diet right now either... the worse things you could do.*

but you can start with what you are allowed to do, like make sure you get up and walk... It helps in recovery.

and breast feed- pounds literally shed off me by breast feeding alone.. until i stopped, and it all came back, blecchhh.


----------



## emmy2410 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi pure25honey,

I had c-sect abt 1 1/2 yrs ago. Don't worry so much about your tummy dear it will take a while to recover as the tummy has gone through a rough patch with cutting and stuff. I have seen a video clip abt c-sect..oh gosh...it terrible and I ask myself whether I have gone through that. Take time to recover and enjoy all the time with your precious one.. That might take your mind away. Than when you are well and up by your doc's advise take up somethin that interests you. You will be a happier person. As for now recover as much as you can and get the rest thats needed now. Congrats on your arrived angel.

Emma


----------



## charish (Jul 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pure25honey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just had the baby last friday and I look WAY pregnant still. I'm sure it's probably too soon to see anything yet but it's so big I'm just worried I'll always look preggo. oh that is very soon, is this your first? with my first even though i had him naturally, it takes time for your uterus to go back into place. i lost my weight pretty quickly and was in a smaller size pants every week. just give it time don't worry, your stomach will get smaller, it won't look exactly like it did before but it will get smaller. and i would weight until after you 6wks check up before really trying to get back into shape, you don't want to hurt yourself. good luck. and congratulations on your baby.


----------



## lapuce (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't worry so much. As everyone said you will go back to your prepregnancy weight just give it some time.I had 3 c sections.For the last one it took me longer to lose the weight about 9 months and I had the same worries as you. Now I fit in my pre pregnancy clothes. My belly will never be as flat as it used to be.I still go to the gym cause this is my " me time "



People compliments me how good I look after 3 kids but I really don't see it.I just go on with life.

Be happy and share every moments with your baby.They grow too fast !! You will look incredible in a few months.Be easy on yourself.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jul 6, 2008)

Heyy..



Ive had two c-sections and you dont always have the pouch haha. It takes a lil more work but no worries ! and ohh hunny I know how you feel.. your body is just recouping. Its still swollen right now probably from the sugery. Give yourself a little time for the swelling to go down and your belly readjusting itself and itll go down. Congrats !


----------



## Annia (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry I don't have any advice to offer, but I just wanted to congratulate you! Congrats on your new baby, and best wishes to your family...


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Jul 13, 2008)

I had an unconventional c-section, so it took me longer to heal. Just wondering all of you that did have a c-section, how long did you stay swollen for? When did you start walking with ease?


----------



## breathless (Jul 17, 2008)

my son is almost 2 and i still look pregnant. lol.


----------



## burydahatchet (Jun 16, 2014)

I had my daughter almost 3 years ago via c-section and I still have a " poof" under my chest that makes me look pregnant, and I HATE it. I'm going to the gym now, eating better.. I want it gone so bad, Does anyone have /had this problem and recommend anything? Anything advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------

